# Food Safety News - 10/28/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 28, 2021)

*An Oregon grocer and its beef supplier are split over who pays for outbreak costs*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 28, 2021 12:05 am
A grocer wants to recover more than $2.7 million from its beef supplier for an incident involving the sale of product contaminated with E. coli O157:H7. The claim by New Seasons Market LLC and New Leaf Community Markets Inc. filed in Oregon Circuit Court in Portland was lodged against Country Natural Beef Inc. and Oregon... Continue Reading


*FSAI warns of cannabis in sweets ahead of Halloween*
By News Desk on Oct 28, 2021 12:04 am
The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) has issued a warning about jelly sweets containing cannabis ahead of Halloween. The agency urged people to be vigilant due to the dangers of consumption, particularly by children, of products such as jelly sweets containing the psychoactive cannabis component known as tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Products are packaged to resemble popular brands... Continue Reading


*Federal court will decide who represents Amos Miller; $250,000 fine at stake*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 28, 2021 12:03 am
Farmer Amos Miller fired his attorney and now wants Prairie Star National, an advocacy group that may not include licensed counsel, to represent him. But because it is not clear if the federal judge who’s been trying to enforce food safety regulations on Miller and Miller’s Organic Farm will go along.   The latest civil... Continue Reading


*No news from FDA on 4 outbreaks; 5th outbreak not reported in agency update*
By News Desk on Oct 28, 2021 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration is currently investigating four foodborne illness outbreaks. No information on what foods are being traced or what sites are being inspected has been released, according to information reported Wednesday by the FDA. The agency did not include any information about an outbreak of Salmonella infections linked to salame sticks sold... Continue Reading


*Singapore plans changes to food safety licensing system*
By News Desk on Oct 28, 2021 12:01 am
The Singapore Food Agency (SFA) is to change how it ranks food outlets to focus more on track records than annual audit results. The new licensing framework is called the Safety Assurance for Food Establishments (SAFE). An estimated 23,000 food sites will come under it beginning in January 2023. Those that have demonstrated a good... Continue Reading


*USDA announces $12 million investment to institutions serving Hispanic students*
By News Desk on Oct 28, 2021 12:00 am
Earlier this month, the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) Secretary Tom Vilsack and Deputy Secretary Jewel Bronaugh announced a $12 million investment to Hispanic-serving Institutions of higher education.  This announcement was part of a launch of the first in a series of virtual roundtable engagement sessions with Minority-serving Institutions and Land-grant Universities serving underrepresented students.... Continue Reading


----------

